# hickory burl pixture display



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a small piece of hickory Burl a month ago, came up with an idea for a picture frame from our wedding































Sent from my table saw using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a beautiful piece of wood. Nice little idea to. 
The first picture looked like a little bench until I saw the picture on it. 
How did you attach the bottom supports to the top?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I used dowels, and gorilla glue.

then again, i use gorilla glue for everything, cant remember last time i bought yellow glue.


----------

